# FF/FT a few small discus



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a few small discus in my 110g tank mixed with 30+ 4 to 5" discus. They don't do very well with the big boys and may be stunted in their growth. They need to be rehomed to a smaller tank. They are about 2 to 3" size. There is one blue diamond, one pigeon blood, one gold discus, and perhaps one red melon.

If you are interested to try out discus and have something (plant, fish, anything) to trade, you can have them. If no one offers trade, then the first one who wants them free will get them. I am located at Maryhill Bypass area, just a few minutes from Port Mann Bridge.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

You got a pm


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

if they are still available i will take them


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd like to get them if still available


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

PM'd for trade


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks for the response*

Thanks for the good response. I am working through the list for the first person who has something interesting to offer first, and in that order. Thanks again for the inquiry.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Free discus ? Nice !


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really free. I was the first pm cause I replied right away and havn't heard back. I guess it's for trades not for free. I got nothing to trade. Only got big fish none wants


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i fear my offer of bushynose pleco's and plants may not have been enough


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess we can all sit back and wait now. Good luck everyone who put in their offers.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

PM sent to you!!


----------

